# The Latest Trend For Bridesmaids Is To Pull Up Their Dresses And Show Off Their Butts



## IzzieK

I was browsing about this morning and this article seems interesting enough to show to this group ... I am sure the men will love these shots...

The Latest Trend For Bridesmaids Is To Pull Up Their Dresses And Show Off Their Butts (Photos)


----------



## Ron Evers

Tacky!


----------



## EOV

I love it!


----------



## Braineack

all those shots they look like models... 

I'll be waiting for this post: 16 Reasons You Should Never Reenact Pinterest Photos


----------



## The_Traveler

Is there a mysterious contest to find and photograph the trashiest behavior?
I thought trash the dress was unfathomable and tacky, this is worse.


----------



## runnah

I do enjoy butts, but I can't see how this is classy.


----------



## Warhorse

In a sort of classless, tacky, tramp stamp, sort of way, it's kind of cute.


----------



## keyseddie

runnah said:


> I do enjoy butts, but I can't see how this is classy.


I doubt it's meant to be classy. Isn't trashy good enough? Besides it will never catch on with the general population. Can you imagine 8 bridesmaids with not one of them refusing. If you're the shooter that can talk them into doing this, then nothing is impossible for you.:mrgreen:


----------



## mishele

LOL I got a good kick out of the shots. It's just people having fun. Stop being so damn judgmental. hehe


----------



## Vince.1551

I need to attend more weddings


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> LOL I got a good kick out of the shots. It's just people having fun. Stop being so damn judgmental. hehe



Are you going to start the groomsmen butt flash trend?


----------



## mishele

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I got a good kick out of the shots. It's just people having fun. Stop being so damn judgmental. hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to start the groomsmen butt flash trend?
Click to expand...

Nah, my version would have all the groomsmen on their knees, with handcuffs on, reaching for the bridesmaids. hehe


----------



## Vince.1551

-.-''


----------



## snowbear

Meh - it will be "cute" the first 100 times, or so.  It'll be a real mess when the fauxtogs start mixing these with SC, overcooked HDR, Dutch Tilt, and heavy pp'ed vignette.


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Nah, my version would have all the groomsmen on their knees, with handcuffs on, reaching for the bridesmaids. hehe



How about have the bride hold into to groom as he tries to get away!


----------



## sscarmack

I'm a fan.


----------



## jacquelynecullen

I saw it too circulating around fb.  I actually think the black and red one is kind of cute.  They're showing a coordinating accessory versus just their *ss*s at least, and it just looks more like a fun moment with the bridesmaids.  The others are just ridiculous imho.


----------



## minicoop1985

As ridiculous as this is, the male in me is quite intrigued. It's anything but classy, but... GET IT? BUT? BUTTS? HA! Oh, oh yeah. Well, I do apologize but... ok, fine, I'm done now. Those responsible for this post have been sacked. Carry on.


----------



## oldhippy

Around here we would pay them to keep their dresses down. Wide angle lenses. Corn fed ain't pretty.  Just sayin Ed


----------



## runnah

oldhippy said:


> Around here we would pay them to keep their dresses down. Wide angle lenses. Corn fed ain't pretty.  Just sayin Ed



I was going to say something along these lines. The bridesmaids at the weddings I have been to I would much rather have let what laid beneath remain a mystery.  

I guess I need hotter friends.


----------



## Derrel

come here girl
What your name is?
Where you from?
Turn around who you came with?
Is that your ass or your momma have reindeer?
I can't explain it but damn sure glad you came here
I'm still a sucker for cornrows, you know I never changed that (nah uh)
Your body is banging mamma, but where your brains at? (Come on)


----------



## tirediron

mishele said:


> LOL I got a good kick out of the shots. It's just people having fun. Stop being so damn judgmental. hehe



Maybe today, but what's she going to think 30, 40 years down the road when her grandson finds the wedding album?  One more reason to be glad I don't do much in the wedding line.


----------



## mishele

tirediron said:


> Maybe today, but what's she going to think 30, 40 years down the road when her grandson finds the wedding album?  One more reason to be glad I don't do much in the wedding line.



Or maybe 30 years from now she'll be proudly showing it off..."Look How damn hot my ass was back in the day!!"
Hubs says under his breath...What happened?!!

See good memories!!


----------



## terri

tirediron said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I got a good kick out of the shots. It's just people having fun. Stop being so damn judgmental. hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe today, but what's she going to think 30, 40 years down the road when her grandson finds the wedding album?  One more reason to be glad I don't do much in the wedding line.
Click to expand...


That's really the main consideration, but it's the consideration of those who allow themselves to be photographed this way.   The photographer's job is to make sure the image is technically correct and that his clients are happy.  

I thought the first one worked, simply because it looked spontaneous and the bride herself didn't do it, just looked all cute and wide-eyed in surprise.   If only it could stop there, but people enjoy pushing trends and the boundaries of tastefulness.   I cannot imagine any bride being particularly eager to show this stuff off to new in-laws, co-workers, etc., and it only stands to become more cringe-worthy as time goes by.   In that regard, as a photographer I'd at least make sure happy drunken people are given the chance to consider the future.   

But, if we were all the same it'd be a boring old world.


----------



## Vince.1551

My grandma was a hottie


----------



## TammyCampbell

How very Scottish. Though usually it's the kilted men doing this.. which I will never object too.  &#128536;


----------



## Mike_E

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, my version would have all the groomsmen on their knees, with handcuffs on, reaching for the bridesmaids. hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about have the bride hold into to groom as he tries to get away!
Click to expand...


I seldom do weddings anymore but I always tried to get one with the bride holding the grooms collar in one hand and the marriage license in the other with a big ol' smirk.


----------



## mmaria

I just don't have an opinion for this... I tried to have an opinion but.. nope... nothing...

it's nice though (not having an opinion on something like this) ...I feel good 


just saying...


----------



## e.rose

It's trashy.

If bridal party ever asked me to do this, I would 100% refuse to do so.

Let one of their guests take that shot. I'm not doing it.


----------



## IzzieK

OK...we all have fun and no one admitted that they did this kind in their own wedding, including mine...back to work guys! nothing to see here...:mrgreen:


----------



## keyseddie

e.rose said:


> It's trashy.
> 
> If bridal party ever asked me to do this, I would 100% refuse to do so.
> 
> Let one of their guests take that shot. I'm not doing it.



That makes sense. If I were a wedding guy, I would go that route as well. But I would watch.


----------



## snerd

What?! No bloomers?!


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk 2 Pro


----------



## CuriosityHouse

I like this trend.  I also like butts. And pretty girls.  I LOVE bridesmaids.  Win, Win, Win, Win.


----------



## sscarmack

I'd take the shot in a heartbeat. I don't find it trashy one bit. Its a bunch of young good looking people having fun. Its their wedding day, not yours. If they want to do it butt naked, so be it. Its about them.


----------



## rexbobcat

I'd take it with a grain of salt lol. Elite Daily is a sketchy/trashy content farm (worse than Buzzfeed) so who knows if this is REALLY a trend.


----------



## sscarmack

I've done 6 weddings so far this year and trust me, its not a trend around here...It takes a little coaxing just to even get a garter shot.


"Wildest" shot I've ever got.


----------



## rexbobcat

sscarmack said:


> I've done 6 weddings so far this year and trust me, its not a trend around here...It takes a little coaxing just to even get a garter shot.  "Wildest" shot I've ever got. <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=78115"/>



Well thanks for putting an NFSW warning. Geez that photo is so scandalous.


----------

